# involved in an accident



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

making a left turn onto a street and was hit in the front by a car. no immediate injuries but a lady in the back is claiming her back hurts. do I contact uber or my insurance


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

If you had a Youber pax in your car you need to contact them first. You don't want anyone to know that you were driving for them. Exercise your right to remain silent. Let us know how it goes. [Making a left turn is most likely your fault, happened to me and I'm like the donkey driver could've avoided the accident, even if it was my fault.]


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

contact uber first? how do I contact them


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

do I tell my insurance I was driving uber or that I had friends in my car


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You will be deactivated from them for the accident. Some have said you can reapply but with the pax in your car from doing this they are going to file with them and probably your insurance. You can't [lie] if they ask, don't mention it, suggest it or anything. Some have said they ask what you were doing before the accident and who the pax was. Be prepared for your insurance not to cover you and toss you, worse case scenario. I see you must register but don't see any TNC Gap coverage option.


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

well that's awesome


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry meant not to lie, not like. I edited that. Keep us posted.


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

I already told state farm I wasn't uber in since I didn't want to hear up front that they wouldn't do anything and I don't even know how to contact uber


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

nobody said:


> I already told state farm I wasn't uber in since I didn't want to hear up front that they wouldn't do anything and I don't even know how to contact uber


That's a very risky move, my friend. You're gambling on the fact that your PAX will not say anything. Unfortunately for you, the PAX has no incentive to keep lie to the insurance company, especially on your behalf. If she does, she will be involved in insurance fraud as well. If the lady was complaining that her back hurts, I would not rely on her in the first place. People say things like this to get whatever money they can out of your misfortune.


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah I know but in these situations you hear both that your insurance will not do anything and uber will take care of pax but dick you around as far as fixing your vehicle. in that situation I think you can kind of see why I did what I did. my hope was that nobody would be injured and they wouldn't feel the need to make up any bs and it could just be my car to worry about. but of course once people get time to think then they start feeling aches and pains. I figured I'd tell state farm I was driving friends and then if the pax decided they were hurt then I'd take it from there. just wish I better knew how uber handled these situations and that they handled it better in general. it should be a simple process to report an accident while on the job and get immediate response and help. uber unclear stance on this causes people to go into self-preservation mode


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nobody said:


> it should be a simple process to report an accident while on the job and get immediate response and help.


From the app click: Help > Trip > I was in an accident.

Or you can do the same from your dashboard.

Pretty simple.

I don't know how quickly they get back with you.


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

yeah, I figured it out and reported it about 30 min ago


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

so I reported it to uber and told my insurance that all passengers were uber pax. we will see how it plays out


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

nobody said:


> so I reported it to uber and told my insurance that all passengers were uber pax. we will see how it plays out


That's honestly the best that you can do. What will probably happen is Uber will try to get your insurance policy to cover it. I know with Geico, they usually drop all ridesharing. State Farm may be a little more lenient, but I am not sure about that. Worst comes to worst, the insurance drops you.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That's only true if there is an optional TNC Gap policy in your state. It looks like its now available in CA. I haven't seen anything that states a new law passed requiring them to get it for you like NC and OH. Never ever lie, you'll be blacklisted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nobody said:


> I already told state farm I wasn't uber in since I didn't want to hear up front that they wouldn't do anything and I don't even know how to contact uber


"INSURANCE FRAUD"


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> That's only true if there is an optional TNC Gap policy in your state. It looks like its now available in CA. I haven't seen anything that states a new law passed requiring them to get it for you like NC and OH. Never ever lie, you'll be blacklisted.


I did say that is how it is in California, therefore implying it may be different in other states. Additionally, I said I would do some research for his laws to see if the same applies in his area. I don't see how I lied?

EDIT: Never mind, I understand what you're saying.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

In the case where there is a passenger, shouldn't Uber be covering the other person's car? I think I would only provide Uber's insurance information to the other driver. To cover your own car, use your own insurance.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> In the case where there is a passenger, shouldn't Uber be covering the other person's car? I think I would only provide Uber's insurance information to the other driver. To cover your own car, use your own insurance.


There have been several drivers in accidents lately. They are only covering 15K apparently and there's a good chance your insurance won't pay anything. Seems to vary based on state and insurance company.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> If you had a Youber pax in your car you need to contact them first. You don't want anyone to know that you were driving for them. Exercise your right to remain silent. Let us know how it goes. [Making a left turn is most likely your fault, happened to me and I'm like the donkey driver could've avoided the accident, even if it was my fault.]


No, if you were turning left and they weren't speeding or running a red, it was your fault.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> That's honestly the best that you can do. What will probably happen is Uber will try to get your insurance policy to cover it. I know with Geico, they usually drop all ridesharing. State Farm may be a little more lenient, but I am not sure about that. Worst comes to worst, the insurance drops you.


LOL, come on dude, stop trolling the guy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nobody said:


> Yeah I know but in these situations you hear both that your insurance will not do anything and uber will take care of pax but dick you around as far as fixing your vehicle. in that situation I think you can kind of see why I did what I did. my hope was that nobody would be injured and they wouldn't feel the need to make up any bs and it could just be my car to worry about. but of course once people get time to think then they start feeling aches and pains. I figured I'd tell state farm I was driving friends and then if the pax decided they were hurt then I'd take it from there. just wish I better knew how uber handled these situations and that they handled it better in general. it should be a simple process to report an accident while on the job and get immediate response and help. uber unclear stance on this causes people to go into self-preservation mode


If you weren't going to get canceled before you just made it a lot more likely by lying.

Report to Uber as they should be primary (you did not say who's at fault, but if you then it's on them).

Unless Uber gets in touch with your insurance at that point, no reason to tell them anything. But if they ask, then don't lie. But sounds like it's too late for that.

If the other person is at fault it should be on their insurance.

"Hoping " no one is injured is silly in this day and age. Even if they're not they very well may lie. And I've HAD whiplash. You don't even necessarily know you're injured right away.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> In the case where there is a passenger, shouldn't Uber be covering the other person's car? I think I would only provide Uber's insurance information to the other driver. To cover your own car, use your own insurance.


WTF? No. IF you have collision with your insurance, you have collision with uber when you are driving to a pax or carrying a pax. You file with Uber ONLY.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> There have been several drivers in accidents lately. They are only covering 15K apparently and there's a good chance your insurance won't pay anything. Seems to vary based on state and insurance company.


This is stupid. When was the accident? In what period? This isn't a ****ing mystery, it's spelled out.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You still don't get it, while I hope you don't get in an accident that looks like that's the only way you'll get it. You are not covered in MO. Better figure that out real fast.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

5 Star Guy, how you know about the rules for nobody in DC or RamzFanz in MO? I thought (and I could be wrong) that in period 3, which is what we're talking about here - passenger in the car, en-route to destination - is covered by James River. Period. In every state. This isn't "Gap" period or any other point of ambiguity.

nobody should have called Uber first. Period. They may have called his insurance, but that's irrelevant in this conversation.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

JimS said:


> 5 Star Guy, how you know about the rules for nobody in DC or RamzFanz in MO? I thought (and I could be wrong) that in period 3, which is what we're talking about here - passenger in the car, en-route to destination - is covered by James River. Period. In every state. This isn't "Gap" period or any other point of ambiguity.
> 
> nobody should have called Uber first. Period. They may have called his insurance, but that's irrelevant in this conversation.


There was just chatter on here this week a driver is out 15K after they picked up the alleged tab. So its still not 100% with them and add how very few have the TNC Gap policy most on here and elsewhere are screwed regardless.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry MO does not have TNC Gap and I don't believe DC does and this driver didn't have it at the time. This is a serious problem.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

But the GAP isn't relevant here. GAP is to provide the DRIVER coverage while he's on period 1 - on app, no ping.

nobody's rider is covered 100% regardless of fault. Uber will only cover nobody IF he already carries collision with State Farm, minus a $1500 deductible because it was his fault. They will also pay out to the person who hit him, up to coverage limits. Now, if he has liability only, the rider is covered (James River), the other car and occupants are covered (James River) but he'd be screwed because Uber will only match the coverage you purchased from your own company.

Relevant to Washington DC (and most everywhere else) from geekwire.com:



> This policy covers the liability of 1) ridesharing drivers (described as "Named Operators" in the policy) who have accepted a trip and are en route to pick up passengers or that are transporting passengers to their destination 2) Rasier and 3) Uber Technologies, Inc. Liability coverage is up to $1 million per incident for bodily injury or property damage to passengers or any other third parties, such as pedestrians, other vehicles, buildings, etc. The policy also covers bodily injury caused by uninsured and underinsured motorists up to $1 million/incident, so that no matter who is at fault, coverage is in place.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

JimS said:


> But the GAP isn't relevant here. GAP is to provide the DRIVER coverage while he's on period 1 - on app, no ping.
> 
> nobody's rider is covered 100% regardless of fault. Uber will only cover nobody IF he already carries collision with State Farm, minus a $1500 deductible because it was his fault. They will also pay out to the person who hit him, up to coverage limits. Now, if he has liability only, the rider is covered (James River), the other car and occupants are covered (James River) but he'd be screwed because Uber will only match the coverage you purchased from your own company.
> 
> Relevant to Washington DC (and most everywhere else) from geekwire.com:


Is it not a $1000 deductible?


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> LOL, come on dude, stop trolling the guy.


Personal insurance WILL drop you as soon as they find out you were involved in a rideshare related accident unless you have a rideshare policy. How's that trolling him?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

State Farm, in particular, has stated that they would not. But that was one quote from one thread from one representative.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> WTF? No. IF you have collision with your insurance, you have collision with uber when you are driving to a pax or carrying a pax. You file with Uber ONLY.


This is what I did, and Uber's insurance handled everything.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you please let us know if you a) had full coverage on your car, and b) what Uber's deductible for your repairs were?

Thanks.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

JimS said:


> Can you please let us know if you a) had full coverage on your car, and b) what Uber's deductible for your repairs were?
> 
> Thanks.


Me? Yes, full coverage. Repairs on my car were about $100, which I had to cover myself because it was less than Uber's $1,000 deductible. User's insurance handled everything else.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience! Glad none were hurt seriously and hope State Farm keeps you on.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

JimS said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! Glad none were hurt seriously and hope State Farm keeps you on.


I don't have State Farm. I have Metro Mile.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Aaaaaaaah! Sorry. You slid into this thread all covert and stuff and I thought you were the OP. But your experience adds to the data points.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> Personal insurance WILL drop you as soon as they find out you were involved in a rideshare related accident unless you have a rideshare policy. How's that trolling him?


Because it's not true. Will some companies? Sure. But many won't and you don't even file with your own company during periods 2 and 3. So, let's be honest and stop perpetuating these myths. We have many real world cases on here and elsewhere of people filing with James River and not being dropped by their own insurance.

I spoke with mine directly and they were very clear. During periods 2 and 3, don't bother filing with us, go straight to Uber. They didn't drop me or threaten me of being dropped in any way.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You still don't get it, while I hope you don't get in an accident that looks like that's the only way you'll get it. You are not covered in MO. Better figure that out real fast.


During periods 2 and 3 we all have at least $1,000,000 in liability and uninsured motorist commercial insurance through James River Insurance. What part don't you get? What can I explain to you? You sound confused.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> There was just chatter on here this week a driver is out 15K after they picked up the alleged tab. So its still not 100% with them and add how very few have the TNC Gap policy most on here and elsewhere are screwed regardless.


Yeah, I've read a lot of claims and not one where someone was out more than the $1,000 deductible if they had collision. Do you have a link?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Sorry MO does not have TNC Gap and I don't believe DC does and this driver didn't have it at the time. This is a serious problem.


He had a passenger so it wasn't during the period 1 "gap."

Do you know what the insurance "gap" is?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> Is it not a $1000 deductible?


There is $1,000 deductable on the collision Uber provides through James River Insurance IF you have collision on your personal insurance.


----------



## murdoch (Feb 16, 2016)

This is what the DC addendum as of 1 January says (your accident falls under paragraph 2):


District of Columbia

While logged onto the Uber application provided by Company and available to receive User requests, but prior to being matched with a User, Company provides primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $50,000 for death and bodily injury per person, $100,000 for death and bodily injury per incident and $25,000 for property damage. This coverage is primary unless you maintain insurance designed for P2P or other commercial use while logged into the mobile application. In addition, during this period Company provides Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist coverage in amounts of $25,000 for death and bodily injury per person and $50,000 for death and bodily injury per incident.

Beginning when a User request for transportation has been accepted within the Uber application and ending when the last requesting User departs from your vehicle, a trip is ended, or a trip is cancelled, whichever is later, Company provides primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $1,000,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage. This coverage is primary and in addition to any insurance designed for commercial use you maintain. In addition, during this period Company provides Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist coverage in the amount of $1,000,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage. If a driver holds personal Comprehensive and Collision coverage, then Company also maintains coverage for physical damage to the vehicle with a $1,000 deductible.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> There is $1,000 deductable on the collision Uber provides through James River Insurance IF you have collision on your personal insurance.


This is correct. It is exactly what I experienced.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> There is $1,000 deductable on the collision Uber provides through James River Insurance IF you have collision on your personal insurance.


Yes, why would one expect collision insurance when they do not even pay for it themselves on their personal policy?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

nobody said:


> making a left turn onto a street and was hit in the front by a car. no immediate injuries but a lady in the back is claiming her back hurts. do I contact uber or my insurance


YOU CLAIM THROUGH UBER BECAUSE PAX ARE SUE HAPPY FINISHED THREAD.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

nobody said:


> do I tell my insurance I was driving uber or that I had friends in my car


You may as well contact your insurance company, immediately after notifying Uber. I think you can even go into the app for that particular fare and report it to Uber, which should have been done immediately.

Uber will more than likely require you to inform your insurance company in any case of accident event in any stage 1, 2 or 3.

And even if you don't the accident WILL show up on record if there was/is a police report for an accident. So your insurance company will find out anyway, sooner or later. If you don't report it it will show up as an unreported by you accident. Pretty sure insurance requirements require the insurer to be informed about the adverse status of any vehicle they insure.

Honesty is the best policy. Best done up front, even prior to doing the gig. There is no benefit in trying to dodge reporting. Even if the outcome is not in your behalf. They will find out, regardless.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

melxjr said:


> FINISHED THREAD.


Funny - I don't see moderator on your avatar...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The problem is the insurance is not on your side as these ambulance chaser lawyers like to say. There are a lot of drivers with canceled insurance when they find out you're driving, even if you don't have an accident. When you renew they can ask, when you file a claim not related to an accident like a broken windshield they can ask. They do not cover you on a personal policy when using your car to make money, that's not the same as commuting to work or using your car in order to work, its working with your car is their issue. Bottom line is you'd like to be honest and let them know but doing so will only get you in trouble, which should not be the case. Its important to check your state to see if and when you will get the new TNC Gap coverage, that is the only time you can be upfront and honest, although you will most likely need to change your insurance company before you do that. Nuts.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

JimS said:


> Funny - I don't see moderator on your avatar...


Okay? obviously you don't get it LOL


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Reality check lol!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe the mods could combine the two threads started by the OP regarding this same accident, in the DC forum along with this one.


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

nobody said:


> making a left turn onto a street and was hit in the front by a car. no immediate injuries but a lady in the back is claiming her back hurts. do I contact uber or my insurance


It depends, and could vary by what state you are in. When the accident happened, did you have a ride with you? Or had you accepted a ride and you were on your way to pick them up? In these two cases, here in Ohio, you would most likely contact Uber. If you were not in either of these situations, you would most likely contact your insurance company. If you had your app on, available to take a ride, but had not accepted a ride, and did not have special ride share insurance added to your personal car insurance, you may not have any coverage at all!

We suggest that any ride share drivers reading this post, check with their personal auto insurance company asap, to verify your insurance related to ride share. In many cases, at least here in Ohio, without a special ride share insurance rider, you may not have insurance on your car, you, and those are riding in your car from the time you are available to take a ride, until you accepted one. The time to find out you may not be well covered should not be when something bad happens!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Musical Insurance Guy said:


> It depends, and could vary by what state you are in. When the accident happened, did you have a ride with you? Or had you accepted a ride and you were on your way to pick them up? In these two cases, here in Ohio, you would most likely contact Uber. If you were not in either of these situations, you would most likely contact your insurance company. If you had your app on, available to take a ride, but had not accepted a ride, and did not have special ride share insurance added to your personal car insurance, you may not have any coverage at all!
> 
> We suggest that any ride share drivers reading this post, check with their personal auto insurance company asap, to verify your insurance related to ride share. In many cases, at least here in Ohio, without a special ride share insurance rider, you may not have insurance from the time you are available to take a ride, until you accepted one. The time to find out you may not be well covered should not be when something bad happens!


It would be great if you could find out which states has Farmer's TNC Gap policy and if you happen to know the states where having that is now mandatory either by the driver or by the TNC company. Any info would be great!


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

nobody said:


> making a left turn onto a street and was hit in the front by a car. no immediate injuries but a lady in the back is claiming her back hurts. do I contact uber or my insurance





5 Star Guy said:


> It would be great if you could find out which states has Farmer's TNC Gap policy and if you happen to know the states where having that is now mandatory either by the driver or by the TNC company. Any info would be great!


Farmers Insurance does have ride share coverage here in Ohio (where our insurance agency is). In Ohio, in most cases, without the special ride share coverage on your personal insurance, you likely do not have insurance on your car, you, or those riding in your car during period 1, from when you are available to take a ride, until you accept a ride.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Risk vs Reward....
Is driving potential lawsuits in your backseat for less than $1 per mile really worth it?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

My understanding was OH now requires the TNC company to provide that coverage if the driver does not have that optional policy?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.pciaa.net/industry-issues/transportation-network-companies
This article lists the 29 states requiring gap insurance at press time in January.
And this one discusses Farmers gap coverage in 7 states.
http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/national/2016/01/05/393820.htm


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Risk vs Reward....
> Is driving potential lawsuits in your backseat for less than $1 per mile really worth it?


Life is a risk! Insurance spreads that risk, making it possible for you to accept a risk. That is the purpose of insurance, to keep from destroying you, if something bad happens, which could happen to anyone, anytime!


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> My understanding was OH now requires the TNC company to provide that coverage if the driver does not have that optional policy?


It is our understanding that the TNC is legally required to provide the insurance that is legally required. In period one, this is typically liability only. This means when you have opened the app, and are available to take a ride, you do have liability (other guy) insurance. You most likely don't have any insurance on your car, you, or anyone riding in your car. Those could be covered by your personal insurance, with the ride share option.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Musical Insurance Guy said:


> It is our understanding that the TNC is legally required to provide the insurance that is legally required. In period one, this is typically liability only. This means when you have opened the app, and are available to take a ride, you do have liability (other guy) insurance. You most likely don't have any insurance on your car, you, or anyone riding in your car. Those could be covered by your personal insurance, with the ride share option.


If that's the case then to say OH has the required Gap coverage is not accurate as you're still screwed. Is there a way to get Farmer's Gap intel for each state without having to put a state in one at a time? This is one of the reasons why I got on here and stayed actually. Most drivers are still not aware of how screwed they will be.


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

5 Star guy - it sounds like we are of like mind! It is sad that many think they have coverage, when they really don't have what they thought they had. I'm licensed here in Ohio only so I need to be careful about advising about ride share in other states that may have completely different ride share laws. Farmers ride share coverage in Ohio only became available the beginning of January 2016 so it is very new here. According to the Farmers website at https://www.farmers.com/rideshare/ Farmers Insurance currently has ride share insurance coverage in the following states:

Arkansas
Arizona
California
Colorado
Illinois
Kansas
Minnesota
Nebraska
Nevada
New Mexico
Ohio
Oklahoma
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Wisconsin
For additional insurance questions regarding ride share, especially outside of Ohio where I am, the Farmers Insurance national ride share information hotline number is 1-855-808-6599. Note: insurance cannot be purchased though this number, and the rideshare insurance auction is not available on line, it is only available from a local Farmers Insurance agent.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely on the same page, in the same book. lol It looks like CA and OH must have had a bill requiring the TNC company to cover drivers who don't have the Gap, which was changed to putting it back on the driver to have it in the new law. My understanding now is NC is the only state that puts it on the TNC company then, unless that intel is incorrect. It's great to see 16 states now, plus a few other states that have it through other insurance companies.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Musical Insurance Guy said:


> 5 Star guy - it sounds like we are of like mind! It is sad that many think they have coverage, when they really don't have what they thought they had. I'm licensed here in Ohio only so I need to be careful about advising about ride share in other states that may have completely different ride share laws. Farmers ride share coverage in Ohio only became available the beginning of January 2016 so it is very new here. According to the Farmers website at https://www.farmers.com/rideshare/ Farmers Insurance currently has ride share insurance coverage in the following states:
> 
> Arkansas
> Arizona
> ...


Do you guys cross reference the loan? Many union banks do not give out commercial loans and that are a violation of the loan which is seen as loan fraud? So are you providing ride ride share coverage on some loans provided by the bank seen as illegal, fraud and criminal? We all know calling it ride share is a facade and if you call it by that it calls into question your knowledge.


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Do you guys cross reference the loan? Many union banks do not give out commercial loans and that are a violation of the loan which is seen as loan fraud? So are you providing ride ride share coverage on some loans provided by the bank seen as illegal, fraud and criminal? We all know calling it ride share is a facade and if you call it by that it calls into question your knowledge.


We are not sure what you are asking. The car insurance company generally does not get involved with loan approval. If there is a loan on a vehicle, that information is usually recorded with the insurance policy. With this, the loan people receive verification that their car has insurance on it and at what level. Also if there is a claim, and the claim is over a certain number of dollars, generally the loan people sign off on the check to have the car repairs done. Please understand that these issues may be handled differently in different states. Info given here is typical for Ohio, where we are.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber is required in CA to be the primary insurance when you are online with the app, and when you have a pax in your car the limits are higher, upwards of $1million. Also, if you have collision for your personal policy, they cover collision for you.

Any personal insurance without rideshare coverage or commercial insurance will deny any claim while you have a passenger in your car because all insurances specifically have a clause that they will not cover you if you are transporting someone for livery. However, they should be covering you during period 1, but they will be secondary.

https://newsroom.uber.com/insurance-update-for-california-driver-partners/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This is what a standard exclusion in a personal auto insurance policy looks like.

EXCLUSIONS—READ THE FOLLOWING EXCLUSIONS CAREFULLY. IF AN EXCLUSION APPLIES, COVERAGE WILL NOT BE AFFORDED UNDER THIS PART I. Coverage under this Part I, including our duty to defend, will not apply to any insured person for: 1. bodily injury or property damage arising out of the ownership, maintenance or use of any vehicle or trailer while being used: a. to carry persons or property for compensation or a fee; or b. for retail or wholesale delivery, including, but not limited to, the pickup, transport or delivery of magazines, newspapers, mail or food. This exclusion does not apply to shared-expense car pool

So even if the app is on but you are no actually transporting anyone or anything for a fee then your personal insurance will cover you.


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

This may be the case in your state but it is generally not in Ohio. If the app is on and you do not have the optional ride share coverage on your personal insurance, you generally don't have insurance coverage for your car, you, or those riding in your car, especially in period one, from when you are available to take a ride, until you accept a ride and are on your way to pick them up. We strongly suggest you check with your insurer in your state to verify your situation.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I totally agree that you should never lie to an insurance company, or to anyone else for that matter, when asked. But I also understand that our regular policies do not cover ride sharing and commercial insurance is cost prohibited. I'd really like to hear from more drivers who have actually gone through the process instead of the speculation we are seeing here.

If you have an at fault accident while on the way or when carrying a ride you contact Uber, period, as they are your primary insurance carrier. Is it a fact that your primary insurance company will find out? I honestly don't know why you would volunteer this info, and no doubt get dropped and probably find it impossible to find replacement personal coverage that won't destroy you financially, if you don't have to.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Musical Insurance Guy said:


> This may be the case in your state but it is generally not in Ohio. If the app is on and you do not have the optional ride share coverage on your personal insurance, you generally don't have insurance coverage for your car, you, or those riding in your car, especially in period one, from when you are available to take a ride, until you accept a ride and are on your way to pick them up. We strongly suggest you check with your insurer in your state to verify your situation.


Again, it all depends on the wording of the exclusion in the contract.

"while being used: a. to carry persons or property for compensation or a fee"

So unless you actually have either merchandise you are transporting or people you are transporting in the car the moment of the accident then obviously they can't claim the exclusion.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I need to dig deeper into this when I have time. My understanding is in the very few states, CA and I think OH and NC that make them primary, your insurance is now secondary. That sounds good but they don't cover everything so you do need secondary, your own insurance. If you go further CA and OH now have this new TNC Gap policy, which means after using their primary and your secondary, you still need an optional policy in order to be 100% covered for anything, even though those states put it on them first. Find out if your state has this new TNC Gap coverage, you are at risk if you don't have it. I didn't think the TNC Gap was necessary in the states that made them primary, so to me that's a bad sign that you're still most likely screwed without it.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks 5 star. I hope you do get back with us. I did as you said and Googled TNC gap insurance, Maryland amd it led me to a thread here. But not sure I understand your comment to me that I need to chamge oprimary insuramce carriers. Are you saying you need to get gap insuramce through my primary carrier?

On another note do you guys ever set up as an LLC to avoid losing your home should the worst happen?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Most of the few states that offer this new, optional TNC Gap policy have just one insurance company providing it. The state government, red tape and the alleged increased risk for the insurance companies is the hold up. Chances are the TNC Gap policy is with a different company and therefore you would need to change insurance companies in order to get it. You might be lucky though and only need to add it.

There are some threads on having an LLC. There are problems with that, like its only you driving and you are an independent contractor, its not your own business. Some like to twist it so it fits for them. There are costs with an LLC, filing, taxes, commercial insurance, business insurance, if you're going to do it right. This is supposed to be a part, part time job so that shouldn't be necessary now that this new insurance policy is starting to take off.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Most of the few states that offer this new, optional TNC Gap policy have just one insurance company providing it. The state government, red tape and the alleged increased risk for the insurance companies is the hold up. Chances are the TNC Gap policy is with a different company and therefore you would need to change insurance companies in order to get it. You might be lucky though and only need to add it.
> 
> There are some threads on having an LLC. There are problems with that, like its only you driving and you are an independent contractor, its not your own business. Some like to twist it so it fits for them. There are costs with an LLC, filing, taxes, commercial insurance, business insurance, if you're going to do it right. This is supposed to be a part, part time job so that shouldn't be necessary now that this new insurance policy is starting to take off.


Seems to me an LLC would be a sound move. My wife formed one when she was doing message therapy amd other than the initial filing there were no other costs. Never needed it but it made sense should a table collapse or whatever. I would think the same thing applies here. You are an independent contractor which to mean means you are a business with exposure.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Seems to me an LLC would be a sound move. My wife formed one when she was doing message therapy amd other than the initial filing there were no other costs. Never needed it but it made sense should a table collapse or whatever. I would think the same thing applies here. You are an independent contractor which to mean means you are a business with exposure.


There really isn't much more protection, it might be good for taxes but its still a 1099. Your wife must have business insurance that you would need and then if your business is a car it is now commercial like a plumber's van. Depends how full time this is for you, you're better off upping your car insurance and getting the TNC Gap than the LLC route.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

What an LLC does is seperate your personal assets from your business. With it nobody can take your house or retirement should you get sued for anything related to your business.

Very very importamt.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

nobody said:


> well that's awesome


You knew the risks you where taking by driving the illegal gypsy Uber. 
The pax will be going through your insurance, her attorney will make sure of that. Uber does not care about you or your car, did you read what you agreed to before you signed into the uber drivers app.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber will more than likely require you to inform your insurance company in any case of accident event in any stage 1, 2 or 3.


This is simply not accurate. Only in period 1 does Uber require you file with your personal insurance in some states.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This is simply not accurate. Only in period 1 does Uber require you file with your personal insurance in some states.


Are you serious? How do you know what period you will be in when you do have an accident? Is that clear enough? They require you to go through your insurance in every state, unless you wish to list the states that are exempt? Once again, if you do not have an optional TNC Gap insurance rider on your personal car insurance policy, you will be out a lot of money when you find out your insurance will not cover everything and neither will Youber. Good luck trying to explain your nonsense to everyone that sues you. MO does not have TNC Gap insurance. Period.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Are you serious? How do you know what period you will be in when you do have an accident? Is that clear enough? They require you to go through your insurance in every state, unless you wish to list the states that are exempt? Once again, if you do not have an optional TNC Gap insurance rider on your personal car insurance policy, you will be out a lot of money when you find out your insurance will not cover everything and neither will Youber. Good luck trying to explain your nonsense to everyone that sues you. MO does not have TNC Gap insurance. Period.


False. You do not need, nor will you be asked, to file with your personal insurance by Uber during periods 2 and 3. Why would you when they provide 100% of the commercial insurance during these periods as the PRIMARY insurer? I'm not defending Uber, but let's learn about the insurance that is there and be honest, OK?

Do you have any examples of drivers being asked to file with their personal insurance during periods 2 or 3? Or is this just something you imagine happens despite James River being the PRIMARY?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Your insurance is secondary when the primary does not cover everything. Is that clear enough? When you do attempt to get your secondary coverage you will most likely be denied, first because you did not notify them that you were doing TNC driving on a personal car insurance policy, many insurance companies will then cancel your policy when they do find out and then you will be blacklisted and will need to get state issued coverage, which is double what you are paying. This is exactly why there is an issue, exactly why you have no idea what you are talking about and why there is TNC Gap insurance. If you were right, then none of this would be an issue. Apparently there is a huge issue and you are way off. You will not get the same coverage that you have if you were just driving to the grocery store and ran a kid over, God forbid. Is that clear now?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Your insurance is secondary when the primary does not cover everything. Is that clear enough? When you do attempt to get your secondary coverage you will most likely be denied, first because you did not notify them that you were doing TNC driving on a personal car insurance policy, many insurance companies will then cancel your policy when they do find out and then you will be blacklisted and will need to get state issued coverage, which is double what you are paying. This is exactly why there is an issue, exactly why you have no idea what you are talking about and why there is TNC Gap insurance. If you were right, then none of this would be an issue. Apparently there is a huge issue and you are way off. You will not get the same coverage that you have if you were just driving to the grocery store and ran a kid over, God forbid. Is that clear now?


Your personal insurance isn't secondary in periods 2 and 3, it doesn't exist. There's no reason to even file with them, they won't cover anything.

During periods 2 and 3, you need to ensure you have proper medical coverage for yourself. Everything else is covered.

The "issue" is that people don't understand the coverage, not that it doesn't exist or doesn't pay as advertised. Have you read your state certificate?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez, ok so now you will explain to everyone what TNC Gap insurance is. I have tried very hard to explain it to you. So please explain what that is and why you don't have that in MO.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez, ok so now you will explain to everyone what TNC Gap insurance is. I have tried very hard to explain it to you. So please explain what that is and why you don't have that in MO.


TNC insurance is a useful tool in covering period 1 and/or adding injury coverage for the driver in all periods. It has no impact on the fact that Uber provides primary commercial insurance of $1,000,000 in liability and $1,000,000 in uninsured motorist as well as contingent collision for us. We don't need to file with our personal insurance during periods 2 and 3, they won't cover you, and no, Uber does not ask you to as you stated.

Please explain to us what we would need TNC insurance for in periods 2 and 3, other than driver injury. Thanks.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You are a tough egg to crack. I am here to help you and other drivers out, so I want you to get it. I could easily ignore you and see you screwed when you figure it out, after your accident. I'll try to put something simple together for you later today, all you need to know for now is their coverage is not the same as your coverage, it covers less and you should want the same coverage or more than what you have now when commuting to your full time job, or shopping. Stay tuned, your eyes will pop.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Your insurance is secondary when the primary does not cover everything.


Can you provide a link to any insurance company which provides this "secondary" coverage? I've looked at several TNC gap insurance web sites and none say anything about secondary coverage in periods 2 and 3.

Here's an example from Metromile:


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's something for MO. Set up a Google Alert, Google that if you don't know how that works so you will get an email on it when there's any chatter on it. This is why you are screwed, today. Keep us posted if this becomes law, MO might be the worst state to the best state for driving.
http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2016/02/11/mo-house-uber-must-insure-drivers-at-all-times/


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

They say secondary is required on their infographic above and all the chatter I've read states your insurance is Secondary, that is covering what they don't. You are free to choose how much insurance you need, some people drive without any insurance. You need to read the fine print, not the brochure. The point is you're nuts if you think you're covered, you're not.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> They say secondary is required on their infographic above...


You're not interpreting that bit about maintaining collision coverage for your vehicle as 'secondary' insurance, are you? Surely not.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There's primary and secondary, for a reason. All I know is you are not covered the way you are led to believe or you must not care that you are not covered and want to take that risk. Either way you will be paying a lot of money in an accident when you find out what isn't covered.


----------



## slckofit (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry to bring this thread back, but I was just involved in an accident with a passenger in the car. I've been trying to contact Uber through the app and through email and haven't heard back from them yet. I have not spoken to my insurance company about the incident since I was in period 3 for insurance coverage through Uber. I did however provide my personal insurance information to the other driver involved in the accident to which it seems he has already made contact with my insurance company.

My question is where do I go from here? Should I wait for until Uber gets in touch with me or talk to my insurance about the accident? Keep in mind, I do not have rideshare coverage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

slckofit said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back, but I was just involved in an accident with a passenger in the car. I've been trying to contact Uber through the app and through email and haven't heard back from them yet. I have not spoken to my insurance company about the incident since I was in period 3 for insurance coverage through Uber. I did however provide my personal insurance information to the other driver involved in the accident to which it seems he has already made contact with my insurance company.
> 
> My question is where do I go from here? Should I wait for until Uber gets in touch with me or talk to my insurance about the accident? Keep in mind, I do not have rideshare coverage.


Have your attorney contact Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

slckofit said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back, but I was just involved in an accident with a passenger in the car. I've been trying to contact Uber through the app and through email and haven't heard back from them yet. I have not spoken to my insurance company about the incident since I was in period 3 for insurance coverage through Uber. I did however provide my personal insurance information to the other driver involved in the accident to which it seems he has already made contact with my insurance company.
> 
> My question is where do I go from here? Should I wait for until Uber gets in touch with me or talk to my insurance about the accident? Keep in mind, I do not have rideshare coverage.


 Why did you not give them Uber's information? They are primary.

Your insurance will call you anyway. At this point, I honestly don't know what you should say to them, other than the truth, and that they should not need to cover it (which they probably wouldn't anyway unless the other driver doesn't mention Uber and you don't either, but that would be very close to fraud IMO). The only question now is if they'll cancel you. Do they even know you drive for Uber?


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

I think that they have explained it clearly with all the previous reply, but if what you looking is a short and straight answer without having to read all that, here it goes.

If you don't have a rideshare policy with your own company, they will void your policy and denied coverage since you broke the agreement that said that " the vehicle is for personal use ONLY" and Rideshare doesn't fall in that category, so Uber will not cover you as well since you have to be covered by an Insurance company in order for their commercial policy to enter in effect, even if your Insurance isn't going to be use if you are in stage 2 or 3.

I am really sorry that this has happened to you mate, it is amazing how many driver are doing this without knowing that they are driving with no coverage at all, I try to explain this in several other post that I see the question popping up to make drivers be aware of the danger


----------



## slckofit (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 

And no, my insurance doesn't know I am driving for Uber.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Right I assume you were at fault, with passenger onboard you should have pulled your Uber insurance by going to account/waybill/certificate of insurance in your app. Should not have involved with your insurance unless no choice. Now your insurance may refuse to pay anything as well as dropping you from the program. And if Uber finds out at this point they always pretty much have to block your account until your car is fixed. I guess if your insurance refuses coverage you may still be able to use Uber insurance, just have to followup with the other guy you hit to let him know you are switching to Uber insurance to handle the claim.


----------



## slckofit (Nov 25, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> Right I assume you were at fault, with passenger onboard you should have pulled your Uber insurance by going to account/waybill/certificate of insurance in your app. Should not have involved with your insurance unless no choice. Now your insurance may refuse to pay anything as well as dropping you from the program. And if Uber finds out at this point they always pretty much have to block your account until your car is fixed.


I didn't know how to proceed with getting Uber's insurance information until after we all exchanged information. By the time I realized that I should have given the other driver Ubers insurance info it was late at night and by early morning I received a voicemail from my insurance company.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah I would contact Uber insurance right now if you haven't done so. And tell your insurance to put their claim on hold until you sort it out with Uber first.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

slckofit said:


> And no, my insurance doesn't know I am driving for Uber.


They do now.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The real catch here in this case is CA now offers TNC Gap insurance, which you said you didn't take. Had you had the optional coverage you would've been covered the same as if you had an accident going to the movies with your friend. Instead of tossing you and not covering you at all, the whole thing would've been covered. You might get a letter from Travass stating you are no longer going to drive, cancel your account and get the insurance at least back, not covered and find a different job. Don't forget Travass has a 1K deductible, no rental and no medical for you. This is why everyone needs the TNC Gap insurance when it is available.


----------

